# MoCA Issues! New Motorola AC Wireless Router/Modem w/ MoCA



## jdmrc93 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi All,

I was using PowerLine Ethernet to hook up my 2 TiVo Minis throughout my home, and it was an unreliable connection, where I would have to reset all my PowerLine Ethernet adapters in order to watch TV again, and only for a short time.. (Why?). Anyway, I purchased a new Motorola SBG6580-AC with MoCA to solve my issues (I hoped) and replace my rented Comcast modem as well as my wireless router. 

Problem is, when MoCA is not enabled or set-up through my TiVo Roamio Plus, the internet works fine. (The TiVo Minis will obviously not connect). 

*I'm guessing that MoCA has to be enabled on the modem (I noticed it was disabled by default) for MoCA to work in general*

COAX Setup: 
POE to double splitter (Branches off to two other double splitters). One of those double splitters goes to another double splitter that goes to my two upstairs TVs (TiVo Minis). The other double splitter AFTER the POE double splitter goes to the living room where it connects the modem and the TiVo Roamio Plus.

Now the main issue:
When I set up MoCA on my TiVo Roamio Plus (Use this DVR to create a MoCA network), my modem's MoCA light begins to flash sporadically, my laptop and phone automatically disconnect from the network and can't reconnect, my TiVo Roamio Plus does not detect the MoCA network (it also runs slow and freezes). It will also give me a handful of error codes, different every time I retry. All these symptoms are instantly reversed when I disable MoCA from the TiVo Roamio Plus. 

I typically know how to remedy situations like this, but I'm at a loss. Should I put my modem/router at the POE? 

Any help appreciated. :up:

-Joe


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I forget exactly how the configuration is worded, but on the Roamio you need to make sure that when you enable the MOCA network you are not having the Roamio create the MOCA network. You want it to just be a user of the MOCA network, since the cable modem will be creating the MOCA network.


----------



## pigiron (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a verizon fios router which provides MoCA on my network. I don't recall enabling MoCA at all on my Roamio. I have 2 mini's connected via coax, and they both work great.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you sure on the model number of your Cable Modem? From everything I'm seeing, the SBG6580 doesn't have MoCA and only does Wireless N. The SBG6782-AC would match what you're describing?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

That modem doesn't have integrated moca, from any websites I'm seeing. Is that the right model number you gave us?

(The rest of this post assumes the model number above is correct. Ignore if the model number was wrong.)

If that model number is correct, the Roamio itself creates the moca network. You didn't mention, is the Roamio connected to the modem by ethernet? That will be necessary for the Roamio to create the moca network.

Once that's done and if there's still a problem with internet activity, try placing the POE filter on the coax leg going to the cable modem. Moca can sometimes interfere with the internet signal on some modems. If that helps, then you know what's wrong. Then get a second POE filter to place where the POE filter currently is to keep the moca signal in your home.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Try placing the POE filter on the coax leg going to the cable modem. Moca can sometimes interfere with the internet signal on some modems. If that helps, then you know what's wrong.
> 
> Then get a second POE filter to place where the POE filter currently is to keep the moca signal in your home.


I would expect that if the cable modem is creating the MOCA network, it does so through a single coax connection, so you would not want the POE filter isolating the cable modem from the rest of the coax wiring in your home.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

dswallow said:


> I would expect that if the cable modem is creating the MOCA network, it does so through a single coax connection, so you would not want the POE filter isolating the cable modem from the rest of the coax wiring in your home.


That'd be correct, but the OP may be confused since the indicated modem doesn't have integrated moca. But we'll find out if that's the right model number or not.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Also make sure all the splitters have the bandwidth to support MoCA, older sub-1.5Ghz splitters may not cut it.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

dswallow said:


> I forget exactly how the configuration is worded, but on the Roamio you need to make sure that when you enable the MOCA network you are not having the Roamio create the MOCA network. You want it to just be a user of the MOCA network, since the cable modem will be creating the MOCA network.


https://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/how-connect-your-tivo-box-your-home-network#option2

"Connect using MoCA" versus "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network"


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

CuriousMark said:


> Also make sure all the splitters have the bandwidth to support MoCA, older sub-1.5Ghz splitters may not cut it.


Splitters rated up to 1002MHz are just fine; attenuation above 1002MHz (or whatever the rated upper frequency is for the splitter) simply is greater than the rating on the splitter for the listed frequency range (it's nothing like a notch/cut-off of frequencies above the listed ranges). MOCA was designed for this. Higher frequency splitters aren't needed. Where to be at least somewhat concerned is if splitters rated much lower than even 1GHz are in use, such as those from the days of VHF/UHF analog signals, as they may very well attenuate a lot more of the MOCA signal.


----------

